# To BOA or not to BOA



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

So the time has come that I am retiring my '09 Burton Hails, and looking to grab a new pair of boots. I've been told to avoid traditional lacing and BOA at all costs and go with speed lacing or zone lacing (whatever you want to call it). Personally, I have no real preference over speed or BOA. I like the Ride Hi-Phy and the Salomon F-20 for speed lacing. any input?


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

speed laces FTW....just make sure they are dual zone speed laces, meaning one chord for the upper and one for the lower

seriously though, this system to me is the best there is. rode burton ambush all season last year and they held up fine, super comfy, and very easy to adjust..even adjusted laces couple times on the lift when i had overtightened, which is only complaint i have with speed laces, youll tend to overtighten them untill you figure out the perfect balance b/t tight and loose


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

i loved my boa's all season last year, and they broke after about 50 days of use at the end of the season. using the lifetime warranty to get a new cable and tools was easy. unfortunately i was unable to get the old cable out, the entire system is now an exploded fucked mess and i dont even want to deal with it. 

while i wont lie, i really liked the convenience of the system on the hill, the current situation is such that i would never buy them again. seems like zoned speed lacing is pretty money these days. even a couple years ago they used to loosen up easily but they all seem to have that fixed.

traditional laces are cool too, only drawback is convenience and i mean shit...i learned to tie my shoes like 30 some years ago....


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

threej21 said:


> speed laces FTW....


Speed lace is the word on the street and Salomon supposedly make the most comfortable ones. 1 of buddy's in Tahoe says he will only rock Salomons and the kid I shred with every other trip refuses to only rock them as well. 


I feel the Burton boots are a little bulky (size 12) and don't sit well in my Ride Delta's


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> while i wont lie, i really liked the convenience of the system on the hill, the current situation is such that i would never buy them again. seems like zoned speed lacing is pretty money these days. even a couple years ago they used to loosen up easily but they all seem to have that fixed.


Thats exactly what I'm arguing myself about!!! my GF rocks BOA on her K2's and she loves it but, she doesn't charge as hard unless its POW


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

I bought K2 darkos this year and i feel that the system on that is perfect. (traditional lacing and boa on the liner). I prefer traditional lacing as i can always get them tight and they stay tight. I feel no matter which way you go whether it be speed or boa, get dual zone. My old Celsius boas were single and i hated how they tightened the whole boot with one, doesnt conform right. 

i like having the boa for the liner as you can tighten and loosen just the liner on the mountain. The liner makes a big difference ive noticed.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I put my boots on in the morning and take them off after riding... How fast does the shit need to be? If it does its job you shouldn't even have to mess with it in between. I have no problem taking an extra 15 seconds to lace up my boots, and in my opinion you get the least slop that way.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> I feel no matter which way you go whether it be speed or boa, get dual zone.


Thats the only reason why I'm looking at the BOA is for the Zonal aspect of it.

I didn't even know that the Speed lace has a Zonal control......


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I put my boots on in the morning and take them off after riding... How fast does the shit need to be? If it does its job you shouldn't even have to mess with it in between. I have no problem taking an extra 15 seconds to lace up my boots, and in my opinion you get the least slop that way.


Agreed, 100%. Ive had to lace up my hockey skates everytime since i was 5. I love lacing up boots, its like a prequel to a good day of boarding.


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> Speed lace is the word on the street and Salomon supposedly make the most comfortable ones. 1 of buddy's in Tahoe says he will only rock Salomons and the kid I shred with every other trip refuses to only rock them as well.
> 
> 
> I feel the Burton boots are a little bulky (size 12) and don't sit well in my Ride Delta's


never worn salomons, but for what its worth, i also wear sz 12 and never felt my boots were bulky. my boots, as well as a lot of the burton line, have the imprint tech which scales the size of the actual boot down a size. maybe thats why they dont seem bulky :dunno:



neutralmlkhotel said:


> Thats the only reason why I'm looking at the BOA is for the Zonal aspect of it.
> 
> I didn't even know that the Speed lace has a Zonal control......


not swearing on it, but i believe all of burtons speed lace were dual zone last year and this one...maybe not all, but all the ones ive seen have the dual zone laces...

anyway, rock what you want. go try a bunch on, from all brands....
i wouldnt get a boot just b/c two guys on your hill 'swear' by them and will where nothing else...your foot could be totally different from theirs


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

You won't go wrong with BOA. There is a slight chance that as it ages, the dial could malfunction, but there's also the chance with age of regular laces or speed zone/fasttrack failing.

I like cranking down on regular laces, it's a system I know and I've ridden BOA boots too. BOA, it is possible to get them tightened down by stretching the boot in the right areas and then cranking down on the dial.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I like my BOA's. They're single BOA, but they work great for my needs. I don't have pressure issues with them either.


----------



## Kuragari (May 26, 2009)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> Speed lace is the word on the street and Salomon supposedly make the most comfortable ones. 1 of buddy's in Tahoe says he will only rock Salomons and the kid I shred with every other trip refuses to only rock them as well.


Salomon speed lacing is probably one of the slowest speed lacing systems out there, but it's solid. I've used Burton's 2 zone speed lacing and found it didn't do much for me. The Salomon's I had gave you the ability to lock off each individual hook. So it was set and forget until the end of the day because the tension never changed. Although I think on newer boots it looks like only the lace hook near the ankle can be locked off and the rest of the upper are just regular ones. Probably no real difference though, the ankle lock is the most important part anyway.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i'm leaning towards the dual boa,particularly the 32's. i was able to try out the focus boa and its the one. i had the traditional lace(K2 range)last season and i cannot get the top part to tighten down.i have a slight back injury and bending down to lace up gets pretty painful.at least with the boa i can tigthen up quick and loosen up in seconds less than traditional laces.but that just me though,i'm going with i know will help me enjoy riding all day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going to give you the best advice. If the boot fits your needs and fits your foot then fuck what lace option it has buy it.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

threej21 said:


> anyway, rock what you want. go try a bunch on, from all brands....
> i wouldnt get a boot just b/c two guys on your hill 'swear' by them and will where nothing else...your foot could be totally different from theirs


Oh trust me I'm not going to buy boots cause 2 people "swear" by them I'm going to buy whats comfortable. We all have different feet and want a different feel from the boot. I'm just poking around on what catching my interest regarding tech and stiffness.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm going to give you the best advice. If the boot fits your needs and fits your foot then fuck what lace option it has buy it.


I completely agree, but I shredded my fingers lacing up last year in the cold. I'm just trying to avoid that and exploring my options.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Simple solution toughen up.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> I completely agree, but I shredded my fingers lacing up last year in the cold. I'm just trying to avoid that and exploring my options.


Wrap laces around your hands and pull. Go chop some wood without gloves too toughen up those hands a bit too


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Simple solution toughen up.


If toughening up involves cracking and freezing fingers, I'll try and avoid it but as far as dealing with it, I have been for years. 

I'm exploring other options and there are plenty that are out there, just trying to open the floor for discussing regarding the different types of options and opinions. Obviously some are simple....others have more full and descriptive experiences with the different types of gear. Regardless you're opinion is considered valued.

Cheers Mate!


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> If toughening up involves cracking and freezing fingers, I'll try and avoid it but as far as dealing with it, I have been for years.
> 
> I'm exploring other options and there are plenty that are out there, just trying to open the floor for discussing regarding the different types of options and opinions. Obviously some are simple....others have more full and descriptive experiences with the different types of gear. Regardless you're opinion is considered valued.
> 
> Cheers Mate!


my buddy and i had to tie our boots in -37f in steamboat last winter. one boot at a time and then wait a bit and tie the other. fingers were numb but it wasnt that bad


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> my buddy and i had to tie our boots in -37f in steamboat last winter. one boot at a time and then wait a bit and tie the other. fingers were numb but it wasnt that bad


Yet it could have been avoided..... :cheeky4:


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> Yet it could have been avoided..... :cheeky4:


not complaining. and that was one day. luckily steamboat isnt windy like laramie. i love -50f windchill

edit: i looked it up, supposedly it got down to -61f at some point in february last winter


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

Agree with BA.
I've had single BOA on DC boots, speed lacing on Deeluxe boots, and double BOA on K2 boots...and my '11 Nike Kaijus with laces are the best boots for my feet. Get the boots that make your feet happy, not your hands.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Who the hell rides in -37 degree weather let alone ties their boots outside?


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Who the hell rides in -37 degree weather let alone ties their boots outside?


A true shredder


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

jimster716 said:


> Agree with BA.
> I've had single BOA on DC boots, speed lacing on Deeluxe boots, and double BOA on K2 boots...and my '11 Nike Kaijus with laces are the best boots for my feet. Get the boots that make your feet happy, not your hands.


I completely agree, I'm exploring the other options out there and want to know what other thought of the two other lacing systems that are out there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> A true shredder


More like a moron the snow at that temp is so abrasive you can't move.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

dual boa for me all the way. Ive had couple pairs burton driver x including 2010 model. The speedlace was fast and easy BUT the lower eyes assembly tore out after 20 days. Burton gave me a new 2011 boots which i sold immediately. My fave right now is k2 T1 double boa.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Who the hell rides in -37 degree weather let alone ties their boots outside?


that was at 7:00 am. it warmed up to around 15 above. probably around zero when we got to the mountain.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> More like a moron the snow at that temp is so abrasive you can't move.


its basically velcro. yeah, i tied my boots at low temp, didnt ride.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> that was at 7:00 am. it warmed up to around 15 above. probably around zero when we got to the mountain.


F*ing christ mate...I've tied my boots in -10F windchill yet it was still 17F at base and that was freakin COLD. I feel for your fingers


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've got F20's and I will say I love them. The ability to adjust the stiffness with the liner lacing is awesome. The smaller foot print and reduct weight is also nice. I will also say that the lacing system is anything but fast. It is great that each cleat from the top of the foot up locks the laces but that means you have to pull the laces tight at evey cleat. They also aren't great in really cold weather. The sole is thiner so standing on snow the cold gets in easier.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

I dig my BOA. When I was first packing mu boots in they were aching my foot, just pop the BOA on the lift for comfort and rachet them down when I'm ready! Also nice for relaxed walking and chilling in the lodge. Had mine 2 seasons (60+) days and they're holding up nicely. I noticed a slight chip where one of the wires threads through, but I bet that happened when I wasn't riding. 

Awesome for feeling snug while able to loosen on the fly to not exauhst my feet. I wish o had gotten the double BOA though. Seems way better


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I wasn't happy at all with burton's speed lacing. The SL series boots fit my foot very well, and I have gone through 2 pairs of boots where the lacing gave out way before the boot did. A massive pain in the ass to get fixed, especially if you were to have no back up boots or any you can borrow.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Kahanquest said:


> I dig my BOA. When I was first packing mu boots in they were aching my foot, just pop the BOA on the lift for comfort and rachet them down when I'm ready! Also nice for relaxed walking and chilling in the lodge. Had mine 2 seasons (60+) days and they're holding up nicely. I noticed a slight chip where one of the wires threads through, but I bet that happened when I wasn't riding.
> 
> Awesome for feeling snug while able to loosen on the fly to not exauhst my feet. I wish o had gotten the double BOA though. Seems way better


You should never have to loosen your boots to make them feel better - that's a sign of a poor fitting boot. The ideal boot is tightened in the morning and loosened after riding, anything in between typically means they don't fit right or they probably just suck.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> You should never have to loosen your boots to make them feel better - that's a sign of a poor fitting boot. The ideal boot is tightened in the morning and loosened after riding, anything in between typically means they don't fit right or they probably just suck.


Never is a strong word. My boots feel great. I admit that I tighten them down a lot, so that can cause some aches after a long day, so I just loosen to feel free from my boot. I find it normal for boots to wear in a little and maybe causing a little discomfort while I ride open to close. I guess it's just my habit with the BOA to pop them while I have down time. I'll double check to see if they 'just suck'. 

Cheers


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Kahanquest said:


> Never is a strong word. My boots feel great. I admit that I tighten them down a lot, so that can cause some aches after a long day, so I just loosen to feel free from my boot. I find it normal for boots to wear in a little and maybe causing a little discomfort while I ride open to close. I guess it's just my habit with the BOA to pop them while I have down time. I'll double check to see if they 'just suck'.
> 
> Cheers



i agree. i often loosen my boots on the wway up the lift, especially in the beginning of the day. tighten em up top, 10 seconds, with gloves on. my boots fit awesome, but i like them cranked pretty tight cause i ride hard.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles

No more shredded fingers.


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles
> 
> No more shredded fingers.


Hah. For real. Insoles are awesome too. Especially with the heel lift! things are getting good! I bet the canted insole goes well with canted footbeds. A little for the foot and a little for the boot.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

you can get those at any hockey shop


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> ShredSoles - Performance Snowboarding Insoles
> 
> No more shredded fingers.


I have one of those from an old pair of hockey skates. I bent it while lacing up 2 years ago then again it wasn't as fancy as that more a single piece of metal wire


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

IF your splitboarding I feel like Boa is a requirement, being able to loosen them super quick for the hike\skin uphill and them tighten them back up(without taking gloves off) again easily is a huge advantage especially in uber deep snow.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

You can also get BOA replacement parts before you need them. I contacted their website and told them I needed a new dial and a new wire. They sent them to me 2 years ago and I still have not needed them..


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

So nice that the new BOA stuff has a lifetime shop warranty!


----------



## Willbilly (Oct 11, 2011)

CMSbored said:


> I bought K2 darkos this year and i feel that the system on that is perfect. (traditional lacing and boa on the liner). I prefer traditional lacing as i can always get them tight and they stay tight. I feel no matter which way you go whether it be speed or boa, get dual zone. My old Celsius boas were single and i hated how they tightened the whole boot with one, doesnt conform right.
> 
> i like having the boa for the liner as you can tighten and loosen just the liner on the mountain. The liner makes a big difference ive noticed.


This man has it right. I bought the K2 Darkos last year after hearing personal love confession after personal love confession about them. They are a relatively cheap boot and have the most comfy lining ever. But the big dig about these boots is that they lace up on the outside and have a specific ankle strap boa system on the inside. Got to be the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

Kuragari said:


> Salomon speed lacing is probably one of the slowest speed lacing systems out there, but it's solid.


i'll have to disagree...salomon's have the most sketchy and inconsistent speed lacing. yesterday i was trying out the savage and another salomon boot and I couldn't easily put the lace into the speed lacing system. the rep at the shop told me it's been an issue and doesn't know why they do this. you have to really feed the lace between the teeth of the unit to get it to bite.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

hikeswithdogs said:


> IF your splitboarding I feel like Boa is a requirement, being able to loosen them super quick for the hike\skin uphill and them tighten them back up(without taking gloves off) again easily is a huge advantage especially in uber deep snow.


i completely disagree. the last thing you want in the backcountry is something that could potentially break that you could have real problems repairing. 

if you rock boa in the bc for anything more than day tripping you better carry replacements and have experience replacing them successfully.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> i completely disagree. the last thing you want in the backcountry is something that could potentially break that you could have real problems repairing.
> 
> if you rock boa in the bc for anything more than day tripping you better carry replacements and have experience replacing them successfully.


I've actually been using BOA boots for my splitboarding for a few years now. The quick loosen and tighten thing is main factor for me going with them. I was also concerned about cable breakage, but then again, with any sort of quick lace system you face that problem. For hut or overnight trips, it's pretty easy to bring a replacement kit. Of course if you have to actually fix it in the field without being inside of something, it could be problematic. Making sure your cables aren't frayed before every outing is key. I did break a cable in the field on a day trip. A Voile strap around the boot actually worked pretty dang well. Almost as good as tightening with the dial. So you can have in a pinch fixes. 

It has it's risks, but overall I've found it to be pretty reliable. The only thing that is fairly easy to replace in the field is laces. Replacing a BOA cable is about the next easiest thing to replace. It's actually really damn simple, but you need a small tool that if dropped in the snow, you'd be fucked...


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

So I took all of your advice and I just went around trying on different boots and settled on the Burton DriverX. They fit like a glove and so comfortable. I took them out last Sunday to try them out....BUTTER!


----------

